# generic pharm vs gen shi vs opiox pharma



## hasan (Oct 28, 2011)

what u guys think do the best injectables out these 3 ugls ?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 28, 2011)

seems like a familiar set of labs.. lol

unfortunately I haven't run any of these products in particular, but have seen good reviews on both the opiox and the gen-shi products. Take a look in the sponsor forum and see if there are reviews there as well, may have better luck


----------



## markeemark85 (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't go Gen shi..Tried there tren a worst Ive ever run..actually stopped the gen shi and went with another..No experience on other 2


----------



## testodave (Oct 29, 2011)

I know out of all those gen shi is good to go...


----------



## Schwarz (Oct 29, 2011)

i have used in my last four cicles everything from opiox and genshi...great results.


----------



## testodave (Oct 29, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Don't go Gen shi..Tried there tren a worst Ive ever run..actually stopped the gen shi and went with another..No experience on other 2



Maybe you had a bad batch or something man...gen shi gets great reviews...


----------



## jr214 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wat bout asia pharma?i ran it ,was legit.I'm getting ready to start my 2nd cycle of ap.i know a lot ppl talk trash bout it.but shit was real good,i don't know wat the deal is ,but i went ahead and tried ap & loved it.gen shi was good also did there tren e awhile back.if ur only gonna use one of the 3 .u listed genshi prob ,be best it worked ok for me.all i can do is give exp on wat I've used sorry.bro


----------



## yzfrr11 (Oct 30, 2011)

I pinned 100mg of Genshi Tren Ace last night and that shit fucked me up! That is some potent shit bro. I'm loving life right about now!


----------



## Robalo (Oct 30, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Don't go Gen shi..Tried there tren a worst Ive ever run..actually stopped the gen shi and went with another..No experience on other 2



I've used GenShi Tren A and was one of the best i have ever tried. Their Tbol is also good.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 30, 2011)

Ya me too. Genshi tren ace was g2g


----------

